# DIESELS for those who monitor



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

MAP and VGT.

If you have a OBDLINK (not a ELM327) monitoring State of Charge on the BCM can be helpful. That’s basically how ‘charged’ the BCM thinks the battery is.

That gap in the first screen is giving me an aneurysm. I really need to make the grid size editable.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

I always like these also.
Oil pressure
Coolant temp
Def temp

Those three I also track lowest to highest reading on the gauge. I am just looking for something unusual.

Distance since last regen.

To see how far between regens. Gives me an idea of city driving vs highway.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

That gap in the first screen is giving me an aneurysm. I really need to make the grid size editable.
[/QUOTE]
I can't figure out how to make the gauges smaller or larger like torque does. Never mind. Too obvious.lol.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

15cruzediesel said:


> I can't figure out how to make the gauges smaller or larger like torque does. Never mind. Too obvious.lol.


Ooof that hurts. I thought I made that really intuitive.

It doesn't work like Torque. It's much smoother.
1. Start by holding a gauge like you are going to move it (just TAP and HOLD on a gage). It will look like this.








2. Move the gauge to a new location then move it back where you want. All without releasing your finger. (This is not required but it will remove the menu which can get in the way sometimes).
3. Release your finger. It will then looks like this.








4. Touch and HOLD one of the white circles. This is the side you will resize.
5. Move the edge to a new grid marker (small + icons) then release.
6. Repeat for any other sides


















7. Tap anywhere else to remove the resize markers.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Snipesy said:


> Ooof that hurts. I thought I made that really intuitive.
> 
> It doesn't work like Torque. It's much smoother.
> 1. Start by holding a gauge like you are going to move it (just TAP and HOLD on a gage). It will look like this.
> ...


You did.
I had a long period of being stupid.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

15cruzediesel said:


> You did.
> I had a long period of being stupid.


Nah it's my fault I should definitely have some sorta pop up instructions. But effort


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

15cruzediesel said:


> Def temp


Does this matter? It's either frozen or it's liquid. What does temperature matter?


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Barry Allen said:


> Does this matter? It's either frozen or it's liquid. What does temperature matter?


To me yes.
I like to see how much the heater works and how well the def temp is maintained when the car is off and has been sitting.
I also am monitoring the temp data to see if I can potentially detect the start of the heater failure.
I know what my car does from temp vs time data.
I wish I could monitor current draw of the def heater.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

15cruzediesel said:


> To me yes.
> I like to see how much the heater works and how well the def temp is maintained when the car is off and has been sitting.
> I also am monitoring the temp data to see if I can potentially detect the start of the heater failure.
> I know what my car does from temp vs time data.
> I wish I could monitor current draw of the def heater.


Wow, you must have many, MANY spreadsheets.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Barry Allen said:


> Wow, you must have many, MANY spreadsheets.


Nope. It's not rocket science.


----------

